# NO RABBITS AGAIN



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Took a morning walk in the frigid air with Pro and .45. No rabbits. But we did find the best PECAN PIE in the state. -()/- |-O-| -()/-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Lots of tracks, also lots of yote tracks we even heard some yapping. Cold and crunchy snow. Thanks for the invite and good company. I had a blast! 8)


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I havent even tried for rabbits this year. I know where there is normally a lot. Never see anyone after them. I will have to get out in a couple weeks to try.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yah !!!! The company and the pie sure made up for the _NO RABBIT SYNDROME. _

Thanks for letting me tag along, cold or not, I enjoyed it !!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the invite......no, wait. I never got one. And I hate pecan pie.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Loke said:


> Thanks for the invite......no, wait. I never got one. *And I hate pecan pie.*


That's why you didn't get an invite. :shock: :wink:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I noticed this year the rabbits realy holding tight. Several times we would walk by them and they would kick up behind you. We went out new years day with a large group . The closer together and the slower we walked the more rabbits we kicked up. I don't think we would of saw as many rabbits or had the success we did if we did not have the amount of hunters we had.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

WTF- Again???? Thanks for the invite I happen to love Pecan Pie... Jeez I see how you guys are...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont know if this is true, but I have been told this by a few old timers. Rabbits run in a 7 year cycle? Never understood if that meant seven years of nothing and then seven years of pleanty or if that meant seven years of nothing and one year of pleanty. But I dont know if there are many rabbits near SL anymore, seems you have to take about a 90 min drive to find a few here and there. I found a great place out by Faust a few years back, but now its all posted


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

If any of you want to come down to Emery county and just shoot jacks I can assist in that, there are a few cottons but a whole bunch of jacks. I just got my 22 fixed so I wouldn't mind taking it out and putting a few in some rabbits, Don't have any good pie establishments though.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I dont know if this is true, but I have been told this by a few old timers. Rabbits run in a 7 year cycle? Never understood if that meant seven years of nothing and then seven years of pleanty or if that meant seven years of nothing and one year of pleanty.


It's seems to me that this could be true. In my experience there seems to be an explosion in the population every five to seven years and then a steady decline in the years following.

Two years ago there seemed to be an abundant amount of jack rabbits, so the way I figure it, I'll stock up on ammo over the next couple of years and then get ready for the explosion.

Who knows....Maybe by then I'll like pecan pie too! :lol:

sawsman


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I hear the best way to call in rabbits is to make sounds like a carrot... let me know if it works next time you guys head out


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I hear the best way to call in rabbits is to make sounds like a carrot... let me know if it works next time you guys head out


Don't you guys watch television?
I have known for years that the secret to rabbit hunting is to walk around, hunched over, gun at the ready, telling everybody to be vewy, vewy, quiet. And they will come up right behind you and mimick you until you remember to look behind you. _(O)_ 
Just listen for the chewing. :mrgreen:

Didn't OKEE just say that they had rabbits busting out BEHIND them? That is the first step, then if you give them time they sneak up behind you, and...the rest is history.

NOW! Where is it that you were hearing all these coyotes? I could use some more puppy fur for my new bedspread that I want to make.

HAVE YOU _*SEEN*_ THE PRICE OF A FUR BEDSPREAD? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
I could be a millionaire if I shot dogs like some of these guys.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

-8/- I did'nt relize I was watching my first hunting video when I was a youngin " ehhh whats up doc " -8/-


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

They do go in cycles. Once the word gets out that there are a bunch; a bunch of hunters go out and blast them. Then the cycle goes down. Two years ago everybody and their ugly step-sister was out killing them all. Dead ones don't breed well. So the cycle takes a few years to peak again. Then word gets out and ...you know the drill.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

So what the Hell .45 you not answering now? Where was the invite? I'm really disappointed...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> *So what the Hell .45 you not answering now?* Where was the invite? I'm really disappointed...


Not answering cuz I'm wait'in for ....you know who.. :roll:

That one guy that said he was going to set a UWN wabbit hunt of sorts and bring some chili..but I won't say anymore. Except....can you make it out on a Sunday?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh,,,,,,,,,,,, you talkin to me....................... :lol: How bout next Sunday ? Got something going tomorrow.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

you can't shoot enough to slow their population growth. Until they overpopulate and disease wipes them all out. Because the prey is gone, the coyote population dies to. 
Diseases spread faster in dense human populations in big cities to.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Alright .45 yer forgiven but I dont know about that Al guy....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Alright .45 yer forgiven but I dont know about that Al guy....


Hey......... I'm workin on a gatherin for next Sunday. Be there or be square. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Doh... Alright yer forgiven too but I'm gonna have to be square... Son of a ----- I hate it when that happens... Well let me know how it goes I already promised my wife I'd spend time with her beins its her weekend off...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Doh... Alright yer forgiven too but I'm gonna have to be square... Son of a ----- I hate it when that happens... Well let me know how it goes I already promised my wife I'd spend time with her beins its her weekend off...


You would be livin in the danger zone if you go chase bunnies. Don't do it. We will go again. :lol: 8)


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Yah I value my life a little to much to do anything like that... :mrgreen: I took her out shooting with me yesterday... My 14 month old boy didn't wanna stay home with mom, I picked him up to say goodbye and he started waving bye-bye to mom... So the whole family went out, good times but I was reminded why I dont step out of line with her shes a darn good shot... Holding the baby in one arm shooting the 22 single six I got her for christmas single handed and hitting clays at about 25 yards -)O(- I wouldnt stand a chance....


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Yah I value my life a little to much to do anything like that... :mrgreen: I took her out shooting with me yesterday... My 14 month old boy didn't wanna stay home with mom, I picked him up to say goodbye and he started waving bye-bye to mom... So the whole family went out, good times but I was reminded why I dont step out of line with her shes a darn good shot... Holding the baby in one arm shooting the 22 single six I got her for christmas single handed and hitting clays at about 25 yards -)O(- I wouldnt stand a chance....


SO TAKE HER ON THE HUNT. You are hunting, you are spending time with your wife. Promise kept. Problem solved. :mrgreen:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Many years ago, we used to go out west around Snowville and beyond for good rabbit hunting. I haven't been out that way lately. Anyone know if there are still rabbits out there? You gotta be careful not to get in Idaho. You need a license to hunt jacks in Idaho. I guess you can buy a license for $28.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

James said:


> Many years ago, we used to go out west around Snowville and beyond for good rabbit hunting. I haven't been out that way lately. Anyone know if there are still rabbits out there? You gotta be careful not to get in Idaho. You need a license to hunt jacks in Idaho. I guess you can buy a license for $28.


That area gets hit real hard. The last time I was out that way I saw at least 20 others vehicles in a short stretch. All loaded with as many people as they could get in them.


----------

